# Oh Hi



## Matador33 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey. So this is my introduction post introducing myself. I always find introduction post to be a little awkward so I apologize if this sounds a little forced or bland. I work at a non-profit school, splitting my days between administrative work and teaching, and I enjoy almost every minute of my job. I have a graduate level business degree, and have written countless pages of persuasive and informative essays, but have very little experience writing creatively. After years of consciously erasing any trace of my own "voice" in the papers I have written, I now think my biggest challenge is bringing that voice back to life in my writing. I have been making up stories in my head ever since I was a little kid, and catch myself day dreaming about different ideas and topics almost every night. Recently I have begun to write some of these ideas down, in hopes of someday arranging them into some sort of structure and turning them into a novel. I hope to use this forum as a way to encourage myself to continue to write, and am excited to have other writers to help support my own writing, and hope that I can help encourage and support other writers as well.

If there is anything else you would like to know, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## escorial (Jan 23, 2016)

View attachment 11461


----------



## Aquilo (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Matador! That's a fine job you have there! You say daydream a lot about fiction, what genre do you prefer? 

And :hi:


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jan 24, 2016)

We're very glad to have you here, *Matador*! I'm a daydreamer myself; they _are_ handy for coming up with ideas.

Please ask myself or any other staff member if you have any questions. I look forward to seeing some of your work here!

HC


----------



## Matador33 (Jan 24, 2016)

Haha cool coffee mug Escorial!

Thanks Aquilo, I really enjoy my job and I think it's had a big impact on making me want to be more creative with my writing. I don't necessarily have a single genre I prefer, but if I absolutely had to choose I would go with either sci if/fantasy or historical fiction. 

Harper, I actually kind of have a question as far as how copyright/publishing rights work for a forum like this? I've seen a couple of warnings about making sure to post in the right places, but I just have no idea how any of that stuff works? I'm still slowly making my way through reading the FAQs and guidelines so maybe I'll run into the answer eventually, but I thought I'd ask just to see.

So far it seems like everyone here is really supportive and helpful, and I really look forward to growing as a writer with everyone!


----------



## Hairball (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome, Matador! 

Feel free to PM a mentor if you can't find the answers. I was like that at first as well.


----------



## Blade (Jan 24, 2016)

:hi: Welcome to the forums Matador33.

I think it would be quite interesting to discover how to write yourself into your material after years of learning how to erase yourself out of it. :eagerness: Hopefully this will work out profitably for you. :thumbl:

I see you are working your way through the FAQ's and guidelines which should tell you most of what you need to know about how the forums operate. If you have any questions or problems please do not hesitate to PM one of the mentors about it. Good luck with your writing endeavours. :snowman:


----------



## Matador33 (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks Hairball and Blade for the welcoming post. Encouraging post like yours are helping me feel like I'm already a part of this community!


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jan 25, 2016)

Welcome! I'm fairly new myself.

I also thought up stories all of my life, and only started writing about six or seven years ago, not counting halfhearted attempts earlier.

You have some advantages. You have met many people through your work, whose traits you can use in your characters. And as long as you can see the scene in your mind, you can write it down. I find that I write more when I turn off the internal editor during the writing phase. He gets his turn during the editing process.

Good luck!


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jan 25, 2016)

Matador33 said:


> Harper, I actually kind of have a question as far as how copyright/publishing rights work for a forum like this? I've seen a couple of warnings about making sure to post in the right places, but I just have no idea how any of that stuff works? I'm still slowly making my way through reading the FAQs and guidelines so maybe I'll run into the answer eventually, but I thought I'd ask just to see.



Yes, from the perspective of copyrighting, the "safe" forums are grouped together: Prose Writer's Workshop, Poet's Workshop, Musician's Studio, The Artist's Palette. These are all hidden from non-members, so you'll retain your rights to anything you post in them.

You may not be able to see them yet; I think they become visible once you get to ten posts, which you nearly are already.

HC


----------



## H.Brown (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello Matador33, I am also fairly new to this forum but in this time I have found the people on here to be extremly helpful and supportive, like myself I think you have found the right place to improve/develop your writing.  Looking forward to reading your work.
Hannah


----------



## Matador33 (Jan 25, 2016)

I thought I replied to this thread a little earlier today, but it doesn't look like the post went through. If it ends up showing up later I apologize for the multiple responses!

Jack, I have found that my internal editor is my biggest challenge aside from finding my voice. I have caught myself spending half an hour on just one sentence before, and it still never ended up sounding right to me. I have started to realize that when I am able to turn off my pre-editor mode I am able to write much more fluidly, and sometimes my stories take a life of their own that I didn't originally plan for them. You are right about my job allowing me to meet people with interesting traits, and I use the kids I work with as inspiration for the stories I make up quite a bit. I would say that a lot of the day dreaming I do is thinking like "I wonder how personX would handle a situation like this," where I think of a person I know personally, and kinda of characterize them into a scenario I would never really see them in, or expect them to be in.

Harper, That answers my question perfectly. Thanks!

H.B, I was a little hesitant to join a writing forum, just because I kind of keep my hobby of writing pretty secret from everyone I know. I think I am a little afraid of having someone read my work and being disappointed. The great thing about the Internet is I am able to have people critique my work while still keeping a certain level of anonymity. I have also found that critiquing other's work helps me view my own in a different light as well. I completely agree about everyone here being extremely helpful and supportive, so far it seems like I picked the write place to come to to grow as a writer. I look forward to reading your work as well!


----------



## Hairball (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi and welcome to all of you! 
If you have any questions, feel free to PM one of us!

We gotcha....whatever you need.

By the way....don't mess with my litterbox. LOL!!



Welcome!


----------



## Hairball (Jan 26, 2016)

Matador33 said:


> I thought I replied to this thread a little earlier today, but it doesn't look like the post went through. If it ends up showing up later I apologize for the multiple responses!
> 
> Jack, I have found that my internal editor is my biggest challenge aside from finding my voice. I have caught myself spending half an hour on just one sentence before, and it still never ended up sounding right to me. I have started to realize that when I am able to turn off my pre-editor mode I am able to write much more fluidly, and sometimes my stories take a life of their own that I didn't originally plan for them. You are right about my job allowing me to meet people with interesting traits, and I use the kids I work with as inspiration for the stories I make up quite a bit. I would say that a lot of the day dreaming I do is thinking like "I wonder how personX would handle a situation like this," where I think of a person I know personally, and kinda of characterize them into a scenario I would never really see them in, or expect them to be in.
> 
> ...



It scared the heck out of me to join here. I have a self-published book. I wish I had found this forum when I was writing it...maybe it would be better.

And also some days are better than others when we're trying to write. Some days we stumble into writer's block, some days we can't write fast enough because the ideas are pouring out of our heads.

I like your pun there. "I found the write place." I don't care who you are, that's funny!

No one will be disappointed in your work. We will critique if you ask, but there's no push on you. Just keep rolling and going. We don't bite too hard, I promise.

You'll be fine.



You'll be able to help others, too...even me. I look forward to seeing what you write!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 29, 2016)

Hello Matador!

We have many good things on this forum. Be sure to check out the Mentor Directory and our [URL="http://www.writingforums.com/forums/55-WF-Challenges-Contests-amp-Prompts"Writing Contests and Prompts[/URL].

See you soon! : D


----------

